# Kohler to Briggs swap in GT6000



## kschnebly (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a bad motor in my gt6000 and need to do a cheap swap. It has a kohler 18ms in it now. There are several Briggs twins available on Craigslist. One is a 16 hp twin II I/C. Model 462707. Where can I find the shaft diameter and length online? Are there any other swap out concerns I should think of?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There would be wiring connection issues too. You would be better off trying to find another Kohler engine in the end.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In order to find the dimensions of the B/S PTO shaft,you need the exact model,type,and serial #s from it.You can then go to a B/S tech site.
But as Walter stated,there are too many differences,to make it an easy swap.
Besides changing the harness,and ,possibly the switch,the PTO shafts are different sizes,so you would also have to replace the electric PTO clutch,and the engine pulley.
Also,the engine mount hole are spaced differently,and the exhaust would have to be "cobbled" together.
The engine manufacturers do this,so you can't substitute another make engine easily/cheaply.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Check out www.brandnewengines.com

They might have what you want and info.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting. About two years ago, my Briggs 18.5Hp engine blew and I swapped over to the Kohler M18. It's been one awesome engine. 

I did the swap because I knew that the DYT4000 is made for Sears by Husqvarna. Found out that the Husqvarna model uses the Kohler M18. Thus it was easy to do.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Since this is nearly a year old thread, one might want to make sure the OP is still interested.....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on PTO shaft diameter,and length.
Briggs engines usually have a larger diameter,than the Kohler,although there are exceptions.
Bear in mind,also,that the Briggs engine operations plant(Vanguard horizontal V-twin,and 3-cylinder water -cooled),are assembled in Japan,and the smaller engine operation was moved to China,and they aren't as well built,anymore.
Kohler had so many problems with the Chinese -built engines,they went back to making them,here,again.


----------

